# Introducing Timi, a Desert Tortoise



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Our other pet is Timi - a rescued Desert Tortoise. Here in Phoenix we are not allowed to "own" a tortoise; but we can be a "custodian" to one. Timi is only 8 years old and her life expectancy is close to a century! 

Right now the tortoise is hibernating, but our GR thinks that she is a very slow moving rock.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

very cute!!!!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Timi is a darn cute tortoise! I especially like the slow moving rock description!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

We have a russian tortoise that is about 15 years old. We joke that he is a heirloom pet because he could live so long that we will have to leave him to someone in our will!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She is very cute munching on her flower. How does one become a cutodian to a tortoise? Does it live in the house or out in the yard?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, she's beautiful!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello again,
Becoming a "custodian" to a tortoise involves an application to the Phoenix Herpetological Society. They will check out your enclosure and if it passes muster then you can "adopt" a tortoise. Timi was a hatchling that was found in the desert by a cat who played hockey with her and chewed a hole in her shell. 

By some miracle Timi proved to be a tough little tortoise. She loves people and actually comes (slowly) when she is called. She eats out of hand and loves to bask in the Phoenix sun. And yes, she is in our will because at some point another "custodian" will have her.

As sweet as Timi is, there is absolutely NOTHING to compare with a Golden!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Eleanor's Mom said:


> We have a russian tortoise that is about 15 years old. We joke that he is a heirloom pet because he could live so long that we will have to leave him to someone in our will!



LOL! She is super cute. How long is their expected life span, anyways!? I saw a tortoise at the Oklahoma Aquarium, he was like 150 years old. Finding Nemo came to mind.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Shes really sweet. I adore tortoises. We have a hermann tortoise called Robert who is a real character 
Here is Chester and Robert :smooch: :smooch:


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Timi is so cute! What a neat pet!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I love tortoises. I had a customer, (she was in her late 70's), that had one that was 40 something years old. She kept it in her backyard. At the beginning of every winter she said he would come and scratch on her back door and she would let him in to hibernate in her hall closet. She said he had done that for years. 

Then, when he would be out of hibernation, he would scratch on the closet door and he would go back outside. He knew his name, was super friendly and would follow her around like a dog. I'll never forget that.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Now if we could just interbreed the two.....we'd either end up with a tortoise with a nice fur coat or even better a golden who'd live to be a hundred plus years old!!!

Cute shots of the little guys. 

Pete


----------

